# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين البحرين >  قانون الجمعيات السياسية بالبحرين

## هيثم الفقى

نحن حمد بن عيسى آل خليفة ملك مملكة البحرين..
بعد الاطلاع على الدستور، أقر مجلس الشورى ومجلس النواب القانون الآتي نصه، وقد صدقنا عليه وأصدرناه:
مادة (1) 
للمواطنين - رجالا ونساء - حق تكوين الجمعيات السياسية، ولكل منهم الحق في الانضمام لأي منها، وذلك طبقا لأحكام هذا القانون.
مادة (2)
يقصد بالجمعية السياسية كل جماعة منظمة تطوعية، تؤسس طبقا لأحكام هذا القانون، وتقوم على مبادئ وأهداف مشتركة، وتعمل بصورة علنية بوسائل سياسية ديمقراطية مشروعة، بقصد المشاركة في الحياة السياسية، لتحقيق برامج محددة تتعلق بالشئون السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية لمملكة البحرين. ولا تعتبر جمعية سياسية كل جمعية او جماعة تقوم على محض اغراض دينية او علمية او اجتماعية او ثقافية او رياضية او مهنية.
مادة (3) 
تسهم الجمعيات السياسية التي تؤسس طبقا لأحكام هذا القانون في تحقيق التقدم السياسي والاجتماعي والاقتصادي في المملكة. وتعمل هذه الجمعيات باعتبارها تنظيمات وطنية شعبية ديمقراطية على تجميع المواطنين وتمثيلهم سياسيا، في إطار من الوحدة الوطنية. ويجب ان تمثل الجمعية السياسية في عضويتها النسيج الاجتماعي والوطني في المملكة.
مادة (4) 
يشترط لتأسيس أية جمعية سياسية او استمرارها ما يلي:
1- ألا يقل عدد المؤسسين لأية جمعية عن خمسين عضوا.
2- ألا تتعارض مبادئ الجمعية وأهدافها وبرامجها وسياساتها وأساليبها مع: أ- مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية باعتبارها مصدرا رئيسيا للتشريع.
ب- الثوابت الوطنية التي يقوم عليها نظام الحكم في مملكة البحرين.
3- ألا تقوم الجمعية على أساس طبقي او طائفي أو فئوي او جغرافي او مهني، او على أساس التفرقة بسبب الجنس أو الأصل أو الدين او العقيدة.
4- ألا تهدف الجمعية الى اقامة اي تشكيلات عسكرية او شبه عسكرية او تأخذ طابع التدريبات العنيفة التي تهدف الى الإعداد القتالي، او التحريض على عداوة عرقية او قومية او دينية.
5- ألا تكون الجمعية فرعا لجمعية سياسية او حزب سياسي او اي تنظيم سياسي آخر في الخارج.
6- ألا ترتبط الجمعية او تتعاون مع أي أحزاب او تنظيمات او جماعات او قوى سياسية تقوم على معاداة او مناهضة المبادئ او القواعد او الأحكام المنصوص عليها في الدستور او المنصوص عليها في البند (2) من هذه المادة.
7- ان يكون مقر الجمعية وفروعها داخل مملكة البحرين، وان تمارس نشاطها في أراضي المملكة.
8- ان تعلن الجمعية مبادئها وأهدافها وبرامجها ووسائلها وتشكيلاتها وقياداتها ومصادر تمويلها.
9- ان يكون للجمعية نظام أساس مكتوب موقع عليه من المؤسسين.
مادة (5)
يشترط في العضو المؤسس، او العضو الذين ينضم الى الجمعية بعد إعلان تأسيسها، الشروط الآتية:
1- أن يكون بحرينيا، متمتعا بكافة حقوقه المدنية والسياسية.
2- ان يكون قد بلغ من العمر إحدى وعشرين سنة ميلادية كاملة وقت التقدم بطلب التأسيس او يوم الانضمام الى الجمعية.
3- ان يكون مقيما في المملكة عادة.
4- ألا يكون عضوا في أية جمعية سياسية بحرينية اخرى او اي تنظيم سياسي غير بحريني. 5- ألا يكون من المنتسبين الى قوة دفاع البحرين او الحرس الوطني او اجهزة الأمن، وألا يكون من رجال القضاء او النيابة العامة، او من أعضاء السلك الدبلوماسي او القنصلي.
مادة (6)
يجب ان يشتمل النظام الأساسي للجمعية على القواعد التي تنظم كافة شئونها السياسية والتنظيمية والمالية والإدارية بما يتفق وأحكام هذا القانون. ويجب ان يتضمن هذا النظام بصفة خاصة ما يلي:
1- اسم الجمعية وشعارها، على ألا يكون اسمها او شعارها مشابها لاسم جمعية أخرى أم شعارها، سواء أكان الاسم كاملا ام مختصرا، او كان اسما لجمعية توقفت عن نشاطها لأي سبب من الأسباب. كما يجب ألا يكون اسما لإحدى هيئات الدولة او لأي مواطن او لإحدى العائلات، او يمس المشاعر العرقية او القومية او الدينية.
2- عنوان المقر الرئيسي للجمعية وعناوين مقارها الفرعية ان وجدت. على أن تكون هذه المقار جميعها داخل المملكة ومعلنة، وألا يكون اي منها ضمن مقر أية مؤسسة عامة او خاصة او خيرية او دينية او انتاجية او خدمية او تعليمية.
3- المبادئ التي تقوم عليها الجمعية والأهداف التي تسعى إليها، وبرامج ووسائل تحقيقها.
4- النص على التقيد بالمبادئ والقواعد التالية في ممارسة نشاط الجمعية: أ- أحكام ميثاق العمل الوطني ودستور مملكة البحرين المعدل في عام 2002م واحترام سيادة القانون.
ب- مبدأ التعددية السياسية في الفكر والرأي والتنظيم.
ج- المحافظة على استقلال وأمن المملكة، وصون الوحدة الوطنية، ونبذ العنف بجميع اشكاله.
د- عدم الارتباط التنظيمي او المالي بأية جهة غير بحرينية، او توجيه نشاط الجمعية بناء على أوامر او توجيهات من أية دولة اجنبية او جهة خارجية.
هـ- عدم اللجوء الى الاستقطاب الحزبي في صفوف قوة دفاع البحرين والحرس الوطني واجهزة الأمن والقضاء والنيابة العامة والسلكين الدبلوماسي والقنصلي.
و- عدم استخدام مؤسسات الدولة والمؤسسات العامة ودور العبادة والمؤسسات التعليمية لممارسة نشاطها.
5- شروط العضوية في الجمعية وقواعد وإجراءات الانضمام اليها والفصل في عضويتها والانسحاب منها، بما لا يتضمن التفرقة بسبب العقيدة الدينية او العنصر او الجنس او المركز الاجتماعي، وبما يتفق مع أحكام الدستور والقانون.
6- طريقة وإجراءات تكوين اجهزة الجمعية واختيار قياداتها ومباشرتها لنشاطها. وتنظيم علاقاتها بأعضائها على أساس ديمقراطي، وتحديد الاختصاصات السياسية والمالية والإدارية لأي من هذه الاجهزة والقيادات، مع كفالة اوسع مدى للمناقشة الديمقراطية داخل هذه الاجهزة.
7- إجراءات اختيار الجمعية لمرشحيها لمجلس النواب الأخرى المنتخبة على أساس ديمقراطي.
8- النظام المالي للجمعية شاملا تحديد مختلف مواردها والمصرف الذي تودع فيه أموالها والقواعد والإجراءات المنظمة للصرف من هذه الأموال، وقواعد وإجراءات إمساك حسابات الجمعية ومراجعتها وإقرارها وإعداد ميزانيتها السنوية واعتمادها.
9- قواعد وإجراءات حل الجمعية واندماجها الاختياري في غيرها من الجمعيات السياسية، وتنظيم تصفية أموالها والجهة التي تؤول اليها هذه الأموال.
مادة (7) 
يجب تقديم إخطار كتابي لتأسيس الجمعية السياسية الى وزير العدل موقعا من المؤسسين ومصدقا على توقيعاتهم، ومرفقا به جميع البيانات والوثائق المتعلقة بالجمعية، وبصفة خاصة ما يلي:
1- ثلاث نسخ من النظام الأساسي للجمعية موقعة من جميع المؤسسين.
2- قائمة بأسماء المؤسسين ومكان ميلاد كل منهم وتاريخ ميلاده ومهنته ومكان عمله وعنوانه.
3- صورة من البطاقة السكانية لكل من المؤسسين.
4- بيان أموال الجمعية ومصادرها والمصرف المودعة فيه.
5- اسم من ينوب عن الجمعية في إجراءات تأسيسها. ويعطي الموظف المختص بتسلم هذه الإخطارات لوكيل المؤسسين اشعارا بتسلم طلب التأسيس، مبينا فيه تاريخ تقديم الطلب والبيانات والوثائق المرفقة به. ولوكيل المؤسسين حق سحب اية وثائق او بيانات قدمت مع طلب التأسيس والاستعاضة عنها بغيرها، وذلك خلال خمسة عشر يوما تبدأ من تاريخ تقديم إخطار التأسيس.
مادة (8)
لوزير العدل ان يطلب من المؤسسين تقديم اي ايضاحات او وثائق او بيانات لازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون، وذلك بكتاب مسجل يصدره خلال خمسة وأربعين يوما من تاريخ الإخطار بتأسيس الجمعية. ويجب على وكيل المؤسسين تقديم الايضاحات والوثائق والبيانات المطلوبة خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ تبليغ كتاب الوزير، وللوزير ان يمد هذه الفترة لمثلها بناء على طلب وكيل المؤسسين. ويعطي الموظف المختص لوكيل المؤسسين إشعارا بتسلم هذه الايضاحات والوثائق والبيانات مبينا فيه تاريخ تسلمها.
مادة (9)
إذا كان طلب تأسيس الجمعية السياسية مستوفيا للشروط المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون يعلن وزير العدل عن تأسيس الجمعية خلال ستين يوما من تاريخ الاخطار بتأسيسها، او خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ تسلم الايضاحات والوثائق والبيانات المشار إليها في المادة السابقة، وينشر هذا الاعلان في الجريدة الرسمية. وإذا امتنع الوزير عن الإعلان عن تأسيس الجمعية خلال المدد المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة، وجب عليه ان يخطر وكيل المؤسسين بخطاب مسجل برفض التأسيس واسباب الرفض. ويعتبر فوات المواعيد المشار إليها في الفقرة الأولى دون إعلان تأسيس الجمعية او اخطار وكيل المؤسسين برفضه بمثابة قرار بالاعتراض على هذا التأسيس.
مادة (10)
يجوز لأي من المؤسسين الطعن في قرار وزير العدل الصريح او الضمني بالاعتراض على تأسيس الجمعية، والمشار إليه في الفقرتين الثانية والثالثة من المادة السابقة، امام محكمة التمييز خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ تبليغ هذا القرار إلى وكيل المؤسسين او فوات المواعيد المشار إليها في الفقرة الاولى المادة السابقة، وذلك بالإجراءات المقررة في قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية، وتفصل المحكمة في الطعن خلال ستين يوما على الاكثر من تاريخ ايداع صحيفة الطعن. وإذا قررت المحكمة إلغاء قرار الوزير، يعلن الوزير عن تأسيس الجمعية من تاريخ صدور قرار المحكمة، وينشر الإعلان في الجريدة الرسمية.
مادة (11)
إذا نقص عدد الاعضاء المؤسسين عن خمسين عضوا لأي سبب من الاسباب، قبل الإعلان عن تأسيس الجمعية وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون، يعتبر طلب التأسيس كأن لم يكن.
مادة (12)
تتمتع الجمعية السياسية بالشخصية الاعتبارية وتمارس نشاطها السياسي اعتبارا من اليوم التالي لنشر إعلان وزير العدل بالموافقة على تأسيسها او في اليوم العاشر من تاريخ هذا الإعلان إذا لم يتم النشر، او من تاريخ صدور حكم محكمة التمييز بإلغاء القرار الصادر من الوزير بالاعتراض على تأسيس الجمعية. ولا يجوز للجمعية الإعلان عن نفسها، كما لا يجوز لمؤسسي الجمعية ممارسة اي نشاط سياسي او إجراء اي تصرف باسم الجمعية إلا في الحدود اللازمة لتأسيسها، وذلك قبل التاريخ المحدد لتمتعها بالشخصية الاعتبارية طبقا لأحكام الفقرة السابقة.
مادة (13)
رئيس الجمعية السياسية هو الذي يمثلها في كل ما يتعلق بشئونها أمام القضاء أو أمام اية جهة اخرى او في مواجهة الغير. ويجوز لرئيس الجمعية ان ينيب عنه واحدا او اكثر من قياداتها في مباشرة بعض اختصاصاته، وذلك طبقا للنظام الأساسي للجمعية. ويكون اختيار قيادات الجمعية بالانتخاب عن طريق المؤتمر العام للجمعية، على ان يجدد هذا الاختيار كل اربع سنوات على الاكثر وفقا للإجراءات التي يقررها النظام الأساسي للجمعية.
مادة (14)
يحظر استخدام مقار النقابات والجمعيات الاجتماعية والخيرية وغيرها والاندية واجهزتها واموالها والاراضي التابعة لمصلحة اية جمعية سياسية.
مادة (15)
يحظر على الجمعيات السياسية او اي من اعضاء مجالس إداراتها التدخل في الشئون الداخلية للدول الاخرى او القيام بأي نشاط من شأنه الإساءة إلى علاقة المملكة بهذه الدول.
مادة (16)
تتكون الموارد المالية للجمعية السياسية من اشتراكات اعضائها وتبرعاتهم، وحصيلة عائد استثمار اموالها ومواردها داخل المملكة في الاوجه التي يحددها نظامها الاساسي، على ان تكون معلنة ومشروعة، وألا يكون الهدف من ذلك تحقيق اي كسب او منفعة شخصية لأي من اعضاء الجمعية.وللجمعية قبول الهبات والتبرعات التي تودع من المواطنين البحرينيين في حساباتهم بالمصرف المودع اموالها به التي تقدم عن طريق الحوالات المالية دون غيرها، على أن لا تزيد قيمة ما يقدمه المتبرع على عشرة آلاف دينار سنويا وان تكون معلنة. وعلى الجمعية ان تعلن اسم المتبرع لها وقيمة ما تبرع في صحيفة او اكثر من الصحف اليومية المحلية وذلك إذا زادت قيمة التبرع على ألف دينار في المرة الواحدة او على ثلاثة آلاف دينار في العام الواحد. وإذ كان التبرع عينيا، تقوم الجمعية بتقييم قيمة التبرع طبقا لقوانين المملكة، وتسرى عليه الاحكام المقررة في الفقرتين السابقتين. ولا يجوز قبول اي تبرع او ميزة او منفعة من اجنبي، او من جهة اجنبية، او منظمة دولية، او من شخص بلا جنسية، او من شخص مجهول، او اي شخص اعتباري ولو كان هذا الشخص الاعتباري متمتعا بالجنسية البحرينية، او من مواطن دون سن الحادية والعشرين. ويجب على الجمعية رد التبرعات المخالفة إلى المتبرعين خلال شهر من تاريخ تسلمها، وإلا تحول إلى حساب الخزينة العامة للدولة، وذلك فيما عدا التبرعات التي تقدم من جهات غير بحرينية فيسرى عليها حكم المادة (28) من هذا القانون.
مادة (17)
لا يجوز صرف اموال الجمعية إلاعلى اغراضها واهدافها طبقا للقواعد والإجراءات التي يتضمنها نظامها الأساسي ويجب على الجمعية ان تودع اموالها النقدية باسمها الذي سجلت به لدى احد المصارف المعتمدة وان تخطر بذلك وزارة العدل، كما يجب عليها اخطار الوزارة عن تغير المصرف خلال اسبوع من تاريخ حصول التغيير، وان تمسك دفاتر منتظمة للحسابات تتضمن ايرادات الجمعية ومصروفاتها طبقا للقواعد التي يحددها نظامها الاساسي. وعلى الجمعية ابلاغ وزير العدل بنسخة من موازنتها السنوية خلال الربع الاول من السنة، وبيان الموارد المالية ومصادر التمويل والوضع المالي للجمعية. يتولى ديوان الرقابة المالية بصفة دورية، او بناء على طلب وزير العدل، مراجعة دفاتر ومستندات حسابات ايرادات ومصروفات الجمعية وغير ذلك من شئونها المالية، وذلك للتحقق من سلامة موارد الجمعية ومشروعية اوجه صرف اموالها، وعلى الجمعية ان تمكن الديوان من ذلك. وعلى الديوان المشار إليه اعداد تقرير سنوي عن كافة الاوضاع والشئون المالية للجمعية واخطار وزير العدل بنسخة منه.
مادة (18)
تعفى مقار الجمعية واموالها وما تملكه من عقارات من جميع الضرائب والرسوم العامة والبلدية.
مادة (19)
نعتبر اموال الجمعية في حكم المال العام في تطبيق احكام قانون العقوبات، ويعتبر القائمون على شئون الجمعية والعاملون بها في حكم الموظفين العموميين في تطبيق احكام القانون المشار إليه.
مادة (20) 
على الجمعية ان تحتفظ في مقرها الرئيسي بالسجلات والبيانات الآتية:
1ــ النظام الأساسي للجمعية.
2ــ البرنامج السياسي للجمعية.
3ــ اسماء اعضاء الجمعية والاعضاء المؤسسين وقيادات الجمعية وعناوينهم ومحال اقامتهم.
4ــ سجل قرارات قيادات الجمعية.
5ــ سجل واردات الجمعية ومصروفاتها بصورة مفصلة.
مادة (21)
يجب على الجمعية ان تخطر وزير العدل ــ بكتاب يودع في ديوان الوزارة مقابل اشعار بالتسلم ــ بأي قرار تصدره الجمعية يتغيير رئيسها او اي من قياداتها او بحل الجمعية او اندماجها او بأي تعديل في نظامها الاساسي، وذلك خلال عشرة ايام من تاريخ صدور القرار.
مادة (22)
مقار الجمعية ووثائقها ومراسلاتها ووسائل اتصالها مصونة فلا يجوز مراقبتها إلا بقرار قضائي، ولا يجوز مصادرتها إلا بحكم قضائي، وذلك كله على النحو المقرر قانونا. ولا يجوز في غير حالة التلبس بغاية او جنحة تفتيش اي مقر للجمعية إلا بقرار من النائب العام وبحضور احد وكلاء النيابة وممثل عن الجمعية، فإذا رفض ممثل الجمعية الحضور اثبت ذلك في محضر التفتيش، ويترتب على مخالفة ذلك بطلان التفتيش وما يترتب عليه.
مادة (23)
يضع وزير العدل القواعد المنظمة لاتصال الجمعية بأي حزب او تنظيم سياسي اجنبي، ولا يجوز لأية جمعية التعاون او التحالف مع اي من هذه الأحزاب او التنظيمات إلا وفقا لهذه القواعد.
مادة (24)
لا يجوز حل الجمعية او وقف نشاطها او اقالة قياداتها إلا وفق احكام النظام الاساسي للجمعية او بحكم من المحكمة.
مادة (25)
يجوز لوزير العدل اذا خالفت الجمعية احكام الدستور او هذا القانون او اي قانون آخر ان يطلب من محكمة التمييز بناء على دعوى يقيمها الحكم على وجه السرعة بإيقاف نشاط الجمعية لمدة لاتزيد على ستة اشهر تقوم خلالها بإزالة اسباب المخالفة. وتصدر المحكمة في موضوع الدعوى خلال مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثين يوما حكما نهائيا ينشر في الجريدة الرسمية. ويحظر على اعضاء الجمعية والقائمين بإداراتها وموظفيها مواصلة نشاطها او التصرف في اموالها خلال مدة الوقف، كما يحظر على اي شخص ان يشترك في نشاط الجمعية بعد نشر الحكم الصادر بالإيقاف.
مادة (26)
بجوز لوزير العدل ان يطلب من محكمة التمييز الحكم على وجه السرعة بحل الجمعية وتصفية اموالها وتحديد الجهة التي تؤول إليها هذه الاموال، وذلك اذا ارتكبت مخالفة جسيمة لاحكام دستور المملكة او هذا القانون او اي قانون اخر من قوانينها، او اذا لم تقم الجمعية خلال الفترة المحددة في الحكم الصادر بإيقاف نشاطها وفقا للمادة السابقة بإزالة اسباب المخالفة التي صدر الحكم استنادا إليها. وعلى المحكمة تحديد جلسة لنظر هذا الطلب خلال السبعة ايام التالية لإعلان صحيفته الى رئيس الجمعية بمقرها الرئيسي. وتفصل المحكمة في طلب الحل خلال ثلاثين يوما على الاكثر من تاريخ الجلسة المذكورة. ولا يجوز للجمعية التي صدر حكم بوقف نشاطها ممارسة اي نشاط وفقا لأحكام الفقرة الثانية من المادة السابقة خلال نظر طلب الحل. وينفذ الحكم بحل الجمعية من تاريخ صدوره، ويجب نشره في الجريدة الرسمية وفي إحدى الصحف اليومية المحلية.
مادة (27)
يعاقب بالسجن كل من أنشأ او أسس أو نظم أو أدار على خلاف احكام هذا القانون تنظيما سياسيا غير مشروع ولو كان مستترا في وصف جمعية او ناد او هيئة او منظمة او جماعة ايا كانت التسمية اوالوصف الذي يطلق عليه. وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد اذا كان التنظيم السياسي غير المشروع معاديا لنظام المجتمع او ذا طابع عسكري او شبه عسكري او اخذ طابع التدريبات العنيفة التي تهدف الى الإعداد القتالي او اذا ارتكبت الجريمة بناء على تخابر مع دولة اجنبية. وتقضي المحكمة في جميع الاحوال عند الحكم بالإدانة بحل التنظيمات المشار إليها وإغلاق اماكنها ومصادرة الاموال والامتعة والأدوات والأوراق الخاصة بها او المعدة لاستعمالها.
مادة (28)
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين وبغرامة لا تتجاوز ثلاثة آلاف دينار او بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من تسلم اموالا من جهة غير بحرينية لحساب الجمعية وتقضي المحكمة بمصادرة تلك الاموال لحساب الخزينة العامة للدولة.
مادة (29)
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة اشهر وبغرامة لا تتجاوز ألف دينار او بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من انضم إلى تنظيم سياسي غير مشروع مما نص عليه في الفقرة الأولى من المادة (27) من هذا القانون. وتكون العقوبة السجن إذا كان التنظيم المشار إليه في الفقرة السابقة معاديا لنظام المجتمع او ذا طابع عسكري او شبه عسكري او اخذ طابع التدريبات العنيفة التي تهدف إلى الاعداد القتالي او نشأ بالتخابر مع دولة اجنبية، وكان الجاني يعلم بذلك.
مادة (30)
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة اشهر او بغرامة لا تتجاوز خمسمائة دينار كل من ارتكب مخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون ولم يتعين فيه عقوبة خاصة لها، وفي حالة العود تطبق عقوبة الحبس والغرامة معا.
مادة (31)
يعفى من العقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادتين (27) و(29) من هذا القانون كل من بادر من الجناة بإبلاغ السلطات العامة عن الجريمة المرتكبة قبل علمها بها، وإذا تم الإبلاغ بعد علم السلطات بالجريمة فيجوز للمحكمة الإعفاء من العقوبة إذا ساعد الابلاغ في الكشف عن الاشخاص الذين اشتركوا في الجريمة.
مادة (32)
لا تخل احكام هذا القانون بأية عقوبة اشد ينص عليها قانون العقوبات او اي قانون آخر.
مادة (33)
كل جمعية اسست قبل العمل بأحكام هذا القانون وترغب في ان تمارس نشاطا سياسيا، يجب عليها او توفق اوضاعها وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون، وذلك خلال فترة لا تزيد على ثلاثة اشهر من تاريخ العمل به.
مادة (34)
يصدر وزير العدل القرارات اللازمة لتنفيذ احكام هذا القانون.
مادة (35) 
على الوزراء ــ كل فيما يخصه ــ تنفيذ احكام هذا القانون، ويعمل به اعتبارا من اليوم التالي لتاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية.
ملك مملكة البحرين
حمد بن عيسى آل خليفة

----------

